# True Giant - by Dravenhawk (SSSBBW, Romance, Imagery. ~WG )



## Dravenhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

_SSSBBW, Romance, Imagery. ~WG _- tall and large, a big girl can still have a loving heart

*[Author's note: *Here it is a tale that has been on my mind for some time. An FA meets the biggest woman he has ever seen and has the time of his life. Thank you all for your support by reading "The Girl Next Door" I am truely inspired to go the extra yard. Thank you all for your patience while I have been having a bit of writers block. 

My sincerest hope is you all enjoy 'True Giant" as much as I enjoy writing it 

Sincerely;

Dravenhawk]

*True Giant
by Dravenhawk​*
*Chapter One - It’s a small world*

It was a day not unlike any other day at Warren J. Harding Junior High School. The late spring sun was shining brightly upon the sprawling emerald green lawn in the front of the school yard. There were boys shooting some hoops in the basketball court shouting bravados. The Goths commingled tightly under the sprawling branches of an ancient white oak tree. At a table outside the library a group of girls were chatting and giggling at the nerds who would occasionally trek into the library seeking refuge from the daily lunch hour persecution as was brought on upon them by the more popular kids. 

In this mileau Gloria was trying to slip into the library unnoticed but the effort was again in vain. 

“Hey, look its Sasquatch,” a petite blond girl goaded from the table outside the school library as the other girls sitting at the table in the clique with her giggled mockingly in unison to the cruel remark.

Gloria lumbered into the sanctuary of the library, allowing the unkindness of the cruel comment to roll off like water on a ducks back. She knew the truth those names always stung unless she hielded herself. 

The subtle smell of aging books wafted her nostrils as she entered the library welcoming her like the embrace of an old friend. Mrs. Parsons, the soft spoken silver haired librarian of obvious British decent sat at her desk thoughtfully leafing through the pages of the latest issue of Home and Garden Magazine as she entered. She was a thin woman with refined, delicate features in her late 60’s. Her silver hair drawn up into a bun, a long gold stickpin held her hair fast in place. 

“Good afternoon, Gloria” she chimed in a sweet voice that evoked something of the spirit of the Norman Rockwell era. 

Her gracefully aged face broke into a kind smile as she looked up from the magazine she was reading. Gloria looked down at the kind librarian and smiled in return. Mrs. Parsons was one of the few friends she had in the whole world and she wished she was more like the popular girls. Another truth she was all too aware of as she peered over the shelf tops at a paper airplane resting atop the 6 foot shelf, and that was she just didn’t fit in. 

She walked through the row of shelves with the fiction mystery stories scanning for something interesting as she made her way to her favorite table in the corner near the back. It was a nice isolated table but well lit where the light from the skylight windows could freely stream in while she felt safe tucked within the walls and shelves. She pulled out an old wooden chair from the 1950’s era and sat down at the table,

It was a tight fit, she felt cramped but at least this chair was not made of plastic or had arms on it. Those things were too small and even if she could squeeze herself into one of those chairs with arms it would end up pinching her hips. The desks in the classroom were just too small and there was just no way could she cram herself into one of those desks. The school had arranged for a table and a chair to be set up in her homeroom and other classes at the back of the classroom. The whole thing only served to bring on more unwanted attention. 

This day Gloria felt doomed as she tried to digest the bad news from the specialist the family doctor had recommended. The operation could not be performed due to the way her brain stem was in the way or something or other she didn’t really get doctor-speak. What she did get was that her condition was not going to change the way she wanted it to go. She pulled her lunch from her backpack and set a red apple, a bologna sandwich, and a small bag of Frito’s corn chips. Eating was forbidden in the library but Mrs. Parsons knew what the young girl was going through and allowed her to eat her lunch in the library…

Thirty years later and the world had only gotten even smaller. Gloria had gained a significant amount of weight since her junior high school years as she reflected back when she had weighed in at 400lbs just before she started high school. She had learned about what the comfort of a good meal could do for a forlorn spirit a long time ago. She now worked at the Santa Maria City Library after having earned her Master’s degree in Library Science. Although her father had helped her get her job at the city library she was proud nonetheless. 

Lifting another heavy box of books from the night drop she placed it on a cart to be sorted, the borrower checked off as having returned the item in good condition, and the check out card scanned to ready the book for checkout. She sat each one in a pile on a birch wood library table according to which shelf it came from while she monitored foot traffic from the single sided window that looked like a mirror from the public area of the building yet allowing her to see out as if looking through sunglasses. 

A seemingly young man who looked to be in his mid thirties stopped to comb his wavy brown hair in the “mirror”. He had lean, almost Elvin features to his slender body. His almond shaped brown eyes gazed into the mirror while he preened himself before an adoring audience of one. His soft gaze seemed to penetrate the glass screen and find hers as she stared upon this strange little man who had snatched her attention right out of thin air. After all she had seen hundreds of men and women primp and preen themselves in the “mirror” what did this guy have that had her so taken aback? 

She pondered thoughtfully as the man with Elvin features disappeared into the outside world. She stared blankly into the glass at the spot where this man had been standing. Thoughts of meeting this mysterious man collided headlong with how shy she was in the first place. Throughout the rest of the day this mans’ image haunted her every thought making it impossible to focus. On more than one occasion she found herself jumping to see if the chime in her back room was announcing the return of the slender Elvin featured man.

The next day she arrived at the library building. As she entered the back room to get her cart she scanned the patrons of the library for the mysterious thin man she had seen yesterday. She drew the boxes of books onto the cart while keeping one eye cocked for the man she had seen yesterday. Wheeling the cart into the back room she began the morning chore of sorting and cataloguing. 

As she loaded the last box back onto the cart he appeared as before. He broke out a black plastic comb and began to attempt to tame an unmanageable cowlick while admiring him self in the “mirror”. Gloria looked on in awe as he groomed, her heart began to race and she felt a rush of heat break over her like an ocean wave. As much as she wanted him she was paralyzed in the grip of her encroaching fear. 

She was sitting in a heavy oak chair and couldn’t help but notice that she towered over him even while sitting, coming to grips over how she knew there was no way in heaven or on earth she would find a man taller than she was. But still he was puny and very cute. He beamed a smile at himself that seemed to feel as if it were meant for her and her alone. 

Quickly turning he walked back outside and disappeared into the daylight. Looking up at the clock she noticed it was 11:30 in the morning as she made quick note to herself of the time of day he showed up. Tomorrow she would be ready. She ran the scenario through her head over and over savoring everything she would say and do if she ever got up the courage to step out the secluded back room.

The next day there was an unusual amount of book returns and unannounced or probably forgotten children’s reading by one of the library volunteers. Gloria had to set up the reading room as well as collect the books from the drop bins. She had spent most of the morning talking on the phone scheduling the reading sessions and was off her normal schedule. As she went to the front of the library to the drop bin to start to load the boxes of books onto her cart she didn’t notice that the clock on the wall read 11:34 AM. 

Turning to her cart with an armload of books she almost ran into the thin, wavy haired man who had come to groom himself in the “mirror” staring at her beaming a schoolboy smile. It was not the kind of stare she was accustomed to, that gawking freak show stare she had become so hardened to. It was different kind of look one she had very little familiarity with. His gaze was transfixed not on her body but more on her eyes. It felt as if he was peering right into her soul as she felt her shyness evaporate in the warmth of his presence. 

One of the books slipped out of her arm and landed on the floor at his feet with a thud. Instinctively he bent down and picked up the book and handed it to her taking notice of her colossal features. Being only 5’6” she must have easily towered over him by more than two feet as he tried to fathom her overwhelming size. As she took the book from his hand he noticed how huge her hand was compared to his. 

“I believe you dropped this miss,” he stammered as he fished in an empty pool in his head for something more intelligent to say.

“Thank you very much,” she replied in an unusual baritone voice that seemed not to belong to a woman as she too was fishing from the same pool of emptiness for more intelligent words. In that moment the two were sharing a kindred spirit aside a pool of empty thoughts.

“My name is Max &#8211; Max Sunlow,” he said as he continued beaming a smile that stretched from ear to ear. “May I ask what your name is?” he queried as he adjusted his stance and gaze looking up into her towering form to once again trying to find her intoxicating brown eyes.

“Gloria,” she gulped trying to fend off the reddening blush that flushed across her face, “Gloria Van Dame.”

“It is an honor to meet you Gloria,” he replied appearing not to notice the increasing redness of her face as he stretched out his hand in friendship. “Do you work here at the Library?” he continued to query. 

“Yes.” She replied shyly putting down the books and taking his hand in hers and giving a courteous handshake.

“How long have you worked here?” he asked.

“About three years this June I believe.” She stated somewhat matter-of-factly.

“How about you,” she asked “I haven’t seen you here in the library before. I am one of those people who remembers a face and I can’t say I have seen yours here.” She continued attempting to conceal her smile.

“I work at the Raytheon plant across the street.” He replied pointing to the large white, three story building with smoke glass windows. “There is a great place to eat next to the library called the Burger Barn. You ever eat there? They have the best teriyaki burger I have ever eaten. Anyways I just got hired last week as a technician and some of the people at work suggested the place. I have kind of made it a habit over the last several days.”

“Uh no, I usually take my lunch from home.” She responded. “That place is usually very crowded all the time and I don’t care for crowds much.”

“What time do you take your lunch at?” he queried with a twinkle that seemed to dance about in his almond shaped brown eyes.

“I can take my lunch pretty much whenever I like.” She said coolly trying not to reveal to him her desire as she didn’t want to spook him off. “When do you take your lunch break?” she replied.

“I am on first shift so I get my lunch at 11:30.” He responded. “Can I buy you one of those teriyaki burgers for lunch tomorrow?” he pursued, “I can bring it here so you don’t have to worry about the crowds. I can phone the order in on my break and pick it up and bring it here on my lunch.” He persuaded.

“That would be wonderful!” she almost yelped her voice climbing up an octave in anticipation. “There is a table in the center courtyard where we can eat and talk.” She said as she pointed out toward the window where a lush well manicured tropical garden with tables and a fountain that made an inviting haven for readers.

“Oh look at the time,” he said with animation in his tone of voice. I have less than twenty minutes to get my lunch and be back to work. I will see you tomorrow.” He sang off to her as he bounded out the library nearly running into the door on his way out. 

Gloria drew a heavy sigh as she watched him disappear into the daylight her thoughts wandering to what tomorrow might bring. She had not dated anyone in over seven years and had pretty much resigned herself from that kind of activity after the last date. It was an enormous risk she was taking upon herself, but somehow it just felt right with this guy.

Max dashed to the crowded Burger Barn adjacent to the Santa Maria Library. He pushed his way through the packed “to go” window and announced his order that he had phoned in to the waitress. A slim freckled faced young woman with straight strawberry blond hair confirmed his order. 

“Just wait over in the pick-up line over there sir and your order will be ready.” She said with a cheery smile.

It seemed to be an eternity waiting for his food. Fortunately he had the foresight to have the order prepaid on his card to streamline the process. The waitress handed him a bag that beheld the heavenly aroma of teriyaki. 

As he took the bag he dashed out the door and headed back to the gleaming white Raytheon building as he wolfed the burger down on his way across the street. He hurriedly crammed fries into his mouth between intermittent gulps of soda as he walked up the long concrete path that led to a door marked Employees Entrance. Walking past the guard shack and showing his badge he tossed the uneaten remains of his lunch into the trash barrel and hurried to the microwave electronics lab where he worked.

Sitting down at his work station he had a hard time trying to focus on his task at hand of testing microwave amplifiers. The memory of Gloria was still fresh in his mind as he reminisced how supple her exceedingly large hand felt when they shook hands. His hand felt so small in hers as he recalled the sensation of her touch, the warmth and softness of her skin. She was such a wondrous woman to behold. Work was slow and Max was scratching for something to look busy with. Picking up the test procedures manual for cover he began to drift off into a daydream. He had never seen a woman so big in his entire life as he placed a mental picture of his ex-wife Nancy whom he had divorced some two years earlier next to Gloria and the difference was obvious. Nancy was no petite woman at 460 lbs and her image was tiny when sized up next to Gloria.

Gloria was not only tall she was wide as well. Her gigantic frame was more than suitable for carrying twice his ex-wife’s weight and then some. The image of her arm still hung in his thoughts as he took in the size of her arm as she was pointing out the courtyard of the library. It was clearly bigger than his entire body and had a fold of soft flesh half way up the bicep. Her torso was like a great wine barrel and her breasts were so large they even made the biggest of watermelons look somewhat small. Her thighs were like great tree trunks as he pondered whether or not they could be bigger than his ex-wife was around in the middle. 

She had large graceful curves as if she had emerged from some renaissance artists painting. The thoughts of her drifted into how he might kiss her. This woman was HUGE and even if he stood on his tiptoes he would not even come close to reaching her neck let alone her sensuous pouting lips. The idea of using a chair to reach her fell into doubt as he estimated he still would not be able to reach her for a kiss as he would still have to navigate around her enormous belly and torso. The pounding of his heart swept him completely out of reality at the thought of this giantess possibly being his girlfriend. 

He was sitting on the couch next to her watching a movie his head tucked under that massive arm of hers as he indulged himself in her softness and the satisfaction of having such a beautiful and powerful woman as his and his alone. She was the embodiment of feminine perfection. He drew in a heavy sigh as he neatly tied up the whole daydream in its conclusion in a bow as he fought to refocus himself back to his work. 

“Max… Hey Max, wake up buddy!” came a voice that seemed to shatter the vision like a rock hurled through a window. “Max we gotta get that Honeywell order out by today.” His supervisor Les Howell insisted. 

Les was a kind black gentleman in his late forties with pudgy features to his somewhat round and seasoned appearance. The hair on his head had thinned a little at the top and some grey was showing at the sides. He had a large mole on his neck that had several hairs poking out of it that Max could never seem to take his focus completely away from as he spoke in his kind gravely voice of an ex smoker. His well groomed appearance sported a blue and white pinstriped Polo shirt and matching navy blue slacks with well shined black oxford style shoes.

“We can’t miss our ship dates,” he continued “This order is marked UPS next day.” As he pointed to the lower right corner of the box containing several, small silver cased electronic amplifiers.

“This should have been in the oven before lunch.” He lectured, “We need to get all the pre-seal stuff tested and in the oven before lunch.”

“OK” Max replied respectfully, putting down the manual and picking up the blue tray containing the amplifiers.

“There is more stuff coming out of the oven in a few minutes. Its all today’s stuff and it needs to get tested and into QA before break. We should have some of tomorrow’s pre-seal in from the tuning lab after break. I like to be two days ahead on this…” Les droned on officiously to get the point of the tasks at hand across.

The only thing Max could think of was Gloria. The rest of the world could wait. As he plugged a silver cased amplifier into the test machine, he wondered what she was doing at this very moment. A beep from the machine brought him back to focus and he printed out the test results and signed the documentation. He continued testing the remaining amplifiers his mind enveloped within a daydream of endless springtime love in the arms of Gloria. 

“Those arms…” he sighed silently to himself, “those wondrous magnificent arms so big and so soft.”

Placing the last amplifier in its box he walked down to the sealing lab passing women who worked in different parts of the building in the hallway. He drafted a mental comparison to his coworkers to the magnificent Gloria. There was no other woman in the entire world that could compare let alone come close. All others fell short He was at the end of his journey the blue door on his left was marked with a black sign with white lettering that read “Sealing Lab” on it. 

A mild wave of heat broke over him as he entered the room. The smell of glazing compounds commingled with glues and resins while the whir of fans drowned out all other noises. There were other workers in the back of the room near the large oven chattering away in what sounded like Spanish their voices lost in the whirring of the fans. 

He set the box on the pre-seal rack and headed back to the microwave testing lab. As he left the room and entered the hallway once again he became aware that Gloria would have to duck to go through most doorways. The whole idea of this concept tantalized him as he returned to the testing lab.

Time seemed to drag on for the entire day. Looking at the clock it was only 12:20 as he sat down at his bench. He drew another box from the rack above him and looked over the paperwork before hooking up the amplifier to the testing machine. Again he wondered if Gloria was thinking about him, if she liked him, if he was too short for her or too nerdy. Round and round his mind spun with thoughts of the gigantic woman he had met only an hour ago. 

“Is she seeing someone and just being nice?” he pondered to himself speculatively. 

“Perhaps she is using me for a burger…gawd she is beautiful and so hot.” His mind rambled as he quickly dismissed his doubt.

He grabbed another box of amplifiers off of the shelf and mindlessly hooked up the voltage leads as he was about to switch on the power he noticed the leads were hooked up backwards. 

“Good save” he thought to himself. It was her voice he mused it was so, so… deep. Like a guys voice but deeper. Her voice was so rich it echoed with a distinct fullness that he had never heard before not from a man nor from a woman. He remembered her touch not from the handshake but when she had barely grazed him with her massive hips when she had to stop herself short of trampling him. He could feel the mass of her weight as the sensation of her size was transmitted by such a slight contact with her thick flank. He continued on this way for the rest of the afternoon testing one amplifier after another. It felt as if he was slogging through thick mud throughout the entire day. 

The soft chiming of his wristwatch announced the afternoon break. Getting up from his chair he headed out to the front of the building. The blinding afternoon sun obscured his vision as it took a moment for his eyes to adjust to the change. Looking across the sprawling verdant green lawn to the library building across the street he searched for any sign of Gloria. He knew she was working inside and ached to be there with her instead of here. He looked at the library building with intensity as if he had x-ray vision trying to peer through the stone masonry and glass to see her. He could only see her in his thoughts and within his heart. Sighing he knew that would have to do for now as he turned and went back in to finish out his day.

The remaining two hours if his shift seemed to drag on like a thundering herd of racing snails. It was hard to keep focused on the task of testing amplifiers with the grand vision of Gloria taking up so much of his mental processor power. As Max left the Raytheon building the sinking sun was setting the sky aglow with dazzling hues of pink and red against the thin high cirrus clouds overhead. 

Heading out to his black 1977 Ford Ranchero which he kept in immaculate condition. Although his car was a bit of a land yacht he liked its roominess and comfort despite the poor gas mileage it got. A line of cars had formed at the exit of the parking lot and he chose to wait it out as usual it was not worth the gas to sit there for twenty minutes or so waiting in line burning gas going nowhere. Clicking on the ignition key to the accessory position he popped in an old Tom Petty tape and listened to his favorite songs while the line at the exit slowly dwindled. At last the way was clear and Max was able to leave the parking lot without any waiting. 

Turning left onto California Street he headed home taking a longing last look at the library for any sign of Gloria. The only thing out of the ordinary was a sleek black Lincoln Towne car limo in the library’s parking lot. As the light changed at the corner of California and Main he rubbernecked to get an eyeful of the limo and perhaps a celebrity. As he continued on down California Street he noticed a corner Italian bistro with a colorful red white and green awning and antiqued bronze lettering above the door that read “Papa Ramano’s” It was standing room only and the dinner crowd had lined up around the building causing him to notice the spectacle. 

Gloria tooled her book cart about the library’s corridors assessing the number of patrons still in the building. It was nearing closing time for the library and as she shelved the last of the remaining books on her cart she took inventory of the few patrons browsing and reading quietly at the tables. She paused for a moment to take in the exodus of workers heading home from the Raytheon building across the street hoping for a glimpse of her little guy amidst the throng of people pouring out the front door. 

The clock on the wall read 5:30 she knew she had to start to round up the last four remaining people and let them know that the library was about to close. She did this by walking over to the light switch panel and flicked the lights on and off several times to signal that the library was about to close. One by one they left in an orderly fashion. 

She did her rounds giving the library a once over to make sure everyone had left again pausing to see if she could perhaps maybe this time get a peek at her man. Although he hadn’t even asked her to be his steady she had laid claim to him even if it was only in her thoughts at the moment. The only thing now was to take her prize and make it happen. As she set the alarm she paused in reflection at the spot where Max had her had met earlier that day. She locked the double glass doors and walked out to the back parking lot to meet her ride.

Sleep eluded her that night her thoughts were consumed by Max she 
wanted to touch him and desired even more to be touched by him. The light that danced in his eyes invaded her dreams and drove her hunger to devour him. Thoughts of sitting next to him evolved to ravaging him swirling amidst her quasi dream state. Visions of him stroking her body and gazing upon her in wondrous love engulfed her as she would engulf him. 

The bleating of the alarm clock jarred her awake snapping her away from her dream holding Max’s small body in her arms. A slight ripple of confusion coursed through her being as she discovered a pillow in her arms instead of her thin man. The mild reality shock gave way to the waking world as she came to realize that she and Max had a lunch date and was practically raping him in the weird dream. She tried to shake it off and get a grip on herself as she got ready for the day. Even picking out clothes to wear for the day was wrought in confusion as she wanted to be alluring and enticing but not too obvious.

Arriving at the Library that morning she opened it up and began her morning routine of collecting the night drop books, sorting, cataloguing and shelving. Time seemed to stand still, the hands on the clock seemed welded motionless in place as she plodded through the morning.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 16, 2008)

It was 9:30 AM and it was time for first break. Max could hardly wait as he too had been awake at night thinking about the big date with a woman so big her sheer size dwarfed all of mankind in height and breadth. There was no doubt that she could most likely be the biggest human being in the world. 

His mind was like a runaway freight train completely consumed with the possibility of this wondrous giant of a woman having lunch with him in just two hours. Drawing his slim silver razor phone from his pocket he dialed the Burger Barn and put in his order of two teriyaki burger baskets and two large cokes. 

Break time was always too short and today it was no exception. It seemed that no sooner had he phoned in the lunch order that people were returning back from break. One lucky break he got was there was a lot of stuff to do and the morning seemed to move even if it was at a pace too slow for him to bear. 

As lunch time approached the time seemed to stand still even though the world busily raced about. It was 10:44 and in a space of time that seemed an eternity it was 10:45. And so went the morning one day at a time or was that one year at a time. 

Forty five more minutes, Max sighed to himself. 

He could hardly contain his excitement as his heart pounded violently as if it were about to leap from his chest and dance about. There was still a lot of pre-seal to get out and it was crunch time. He refocused himself as one amplifier after another flew through his small hands. He clicked on the buttons at the control panel and printed the results as fast as the antique dinosaur of a test machine that had seen its glory days long ago in the early 1980s would let him. 

As he finished the last amplifier off he ripped the printout out of the printer and hurried the last batch of boxes down the hall to the Sealing Lab. Setting the box on the counter he noticed it was 11:29 AM. He sprung the door open and dashed off down the hall like an uncaged wildcat weaving in and out of the swelling tide of people all heading out the side door. 

He broke right and peeled off to the front lobby and slipped out the front door. Although he knew it was off limits for employees of his rank to use the front door he figured it was worth the risk as it meant adding an extra 5 more minutes to the clock. Once out in the open lawn he kicked in the afterburners and raced toward the Burger Barn, his feet barely touching the ground he moved with the speed and intensity of a cruise missile. He shot across the street weaving between cross traffic as brakes screeched and an annoyed driver hurled an inaudible curse at Max. 

Arriving at the Burger Barn he was huffing and puffing as he opened the door and entered the dimly lit establishment. The heavenly aroma of burgers and fries wafted his flared nostrils as he entered. Only a few people were there it would be a snap to get lunch and head to the library he thought to himself as he drew himself up to the pick up window. A ruddy faced Hispanic man greeted him with a smile. His thin chiseled features showed he had some hard miles on such a young man. 

Your order, sir? he queried politely with a heavy accent.

Two prepaid teriyaki burger baskets for Max Sunlow, Max answered.
The man went to the back and placed the burgers in bags and scooped hot French fries in generous portions and bagged them up as the cokes filled at the soda fountain.

Here you are sir. Thank you for coming to Burger Barn. He replied as he handed the two bags to Max.

He left the restaurant and made his way to the library building next door as he silently thanked whatever gods might be listening for his good fortune. 

Opening the large glass doors to the library he came face to face with a large sign that pictured a hot dog and a drink with a red circle around it and a slash going through the center which read NO FOOD OR DRINK INSIDE. A moment of doubt caught him off guard for a second as he opened the door and peered inside. His heart was pounding in his chest as he pondered if it was from all the running or anticipation. 

The artificial glow of florescent lighting bathed the librarys interior as the aroma of old books and the wooden shelves stimulated his senses as he entered the art deco building reminiscent of the New Deal era of the early thirties. He scanned the room for any sign of Gloria. His thoughts were answered by the sound of a door closing. He pointed his senses toward the sound as he watched in wonder while she ducked out of the doorway and squeezed herself out gracefully. 

It was not a narrow doorway by any means it was her enormous size that made the 36 inch wide doorway to appear undersized. This was an old building and having extra wide doorways to make it accessible to the handicapped. It took all of his senses to take in her magnificent splendor as she emerged from the office. She towered over the doorway her wide somewhat bell shaped face was smiling broadly as their eyes met. The perspective of her massive size was even further enhanced by the elevation of the librarys entryway as two steps led up to the main level from the entryway where she was standing. 

He walked up to her beaming a smile of his own as his eyes danced with joy of actually meeting her for the mutually highly anticipated lunch date. As he walked up the stairs she motioned him into her little office.

We can eat our lunch in here, she said in that sexy smooth low baritone voice that was so intoxicating as she pointed to the old well polished birch wood library table in the center of the office.

Setting the food down on the table Max embraced her in a friendly greeting hug. Her tremendous size became immediately apparent as he wrapped his thin arms around her unfathomable midriff. It felt new and exhilarating as he strained to encircle her massive girth in the hug while he craned his neck to look up at her. His heart raced pounding so hard in his chest against her he was sure she was feeling it. 

Gloria returned the hug his slender body felt so tiny in her hands. His touch felt electric as she felt a swirling sensation in her head that conjured up the feelings of the dream she had in the early morning. The rapid thumping of his heart pounding against her sent shivers down her colossal body as she clenched his little body tight against her. She mindlessly stroked his head as they parted her massive hand wrapped completely around his head as she thoughtfully explored the prospects of her grip on him.

He is so little. she thought to herself as she continued to run her large hand down his back onto his butt. A sense of surprise struck her like a little shock how his cute little butt almost filled the cup of her hand. so little. She mused to herself, her lips moving to the soundless words of her thoughts.

So what did you bring, it smells yummy, she cooed attempting to shake herself loose from her desire as she drew in the aroma of teriyaki and seasoned French fries.

Lunch, Max proclaimed as he lifted the two thick teriyaki burgers and two large bags of French fries from their bags. He arranged the food and drinks neatly on two napkins on either end of the table. 

They sat down and began to enjoy the sumptuous lunch. Both indulged their palates on the burgers and fries. Gloria had finished her hamburger first and was devouring the fries with gusto. By the time Max had finished his burger she had finished her fries and now was extending her long arm over the table and stealing fries from his plate. She watched him reach again for a French fry and deftly snatched it from his slender fingers, quickly popping it in her mouth like a conquering titan.

Hey, thats cheating! Max begged playfully protesting the thievery of his French fry.

No its not, she countered, I am bigger than you.

She reached again over to his plate and scooped up the last seven remaining fries in her large fingers and tucked them in her mouth licking her fingers for emphasis.

How do you like working over at the Raytheon place? She asked gazing at his chest.

Its alright, I am still learning where things are and all the lame rules they got like they wont let you go to your car at lunch break and junk like that. He replied feeling like she could have been an old friend of many years. 

How long have you been here in town? She queried.

I just moved here from the south coast a couple of weeks ago. The rents are high down south, and besides this job pays almost twice what my old one did. He replied as he devoured her in his mind.

Lets go out to the garden there is a nice bench we can sit at and talk. She coaxed as she stood up her gigantic body rising seemingly endlessly skyward.

Pausing for a second his gaze transfixed upon her huge looming size snatched his breath away in a silent gasp causing his heart to skip a beat. Max stood up and followed her out to the garden patio. She ushered him to a wide semicircular bench where they both sat down. A fountain babbled peacefully among flowering tropical plants nestled within an enclave of banana and palm trees. He was amazed that she was taller than him sitting and he was still standing. Her size was exciting and he trembled under weakened knees in awe of her as he sat down beside her.

Do you have any girlfriends?" she asked turning and peering deeply into his almond shaped eyes as if she were searching his soul.

No, he replied politely, I am divorced, been so for too long. I dont know if I will ever get completely used to being alone.

Things change you know. She heavily hinted.

Hey its Friday, daddy isnt home and we would have the whole house to ourselves for the weekend. She continued to insist leaning her big body into him tipping him slightly. Her eyes lit up with lustful fire at his unflinching gaze that seemed to reflect the answer almost empathically. 

That would be great. He yelped caught completely unaware of the effect her gigantic size was having on him.

What time do you get off of work tonight? she queried

About six tonight. He responded

I will have the driver pick us at six then. She said matter of factly

The company has this dumb rule you cant leave your car in the parking lot overnight. Where can I park it? he mused, I dont know the lay of the land yet.

You can park here in the librarys parking lot for the weekend its public parking and nobody will bother with your car here. She comforted.

OK that sounds fine then, he paused trying to conceal his excitement, I will see you at six this evening after work. 

Here is my phone number, he said drawing a pen and piece of paper from his pocket and jotting it down.

She took the piece of paper from his delicate fingers and wrote her phone number on the bottom of the piece of paper and tore it in half. 

Here is my cell phone number. She beamed handing the half with her number written upon it back to him.

I will see you here at six when I get off of work tonight then. He said.

I can hardly wait I am going to show you my whole house and you can meet my cat Toby too. She chortled with excitement.

Oh look at the time! Max exclaimed excitedly, Its 12:05 I am going to get my ass chewed for being this late!

She nodded, but her mind whirred - she didn't want him to go.

I have got to be going back to the shop. He said, turning and giving her a longing look as he dashed out of the library.

I will see you at six tonight!! he called back to her again nearly running into the glass door on his way out.

Max sprinted toward the Raytheon building, up the ramp past the guard shack where he quickly flashed his employee ID badge and finally stopped at the time clock. The blue digital readout read 12:18. He knew he was late big time as he slinked to the microwave testing lab trying hard to avoid detection from the watchful eye of supervisors. He entered the testing lab and took his seat and began to test the amplifiers from the morning pre-seal run that had now come out of the oven trying to give the impression that he had been there all along. At that moment the door opened slowly as his supervisor Les Howell entered.

Youre late I see, he said in his smokey, gravely voice do your self a favor and dont be late again. His voice carried the affirmation of his order his smile showed he was an understanding man.

Get back to work you are doing a good job for me, keep up the good work I dont want to lose talent like yours. He coaxed trying to belay the abruptness of his earlier scolding.

Time was not moving or if it was it was just too slow way too slow and it felt as if six O clock was an eternity away. He tried to redouble his focus on his work and blot out all the feelings that were churning in his soul like a cauldron. The final hour of the day drifted away slowly each minute seeming like a lifetime to expire. 

At last it was six O clock and he sprang from his chair as if hit by a ten thousand volt jolt. The hallway was choked with people all piled up in a line that snaked for more than 200 feet as each worker methodically punched out for the day. Everything was plodding along so slowly he felt like he would just burst. 

His consciousness still stung with Less words about being late and now he was going to be late for his date too. He fought down the panic and figured he could call her if it took too long. In no time at all he was out the door and heading to his truck. A line of cars had formed up at the south gate as he glided his black Ranchero into position waiting his turn to exit the parking lot. 

He parked his Ranchero at the back of the library and walked around to the front. She was wearing a lightweight black shawl over her red top which fluttered in the sundowner wind as she ducked her head through the glass doors of the library and locked the door behind her. He walked up to the front of the building to greet her. 

She is tall. He thought to himself as they embraced in a friendship hug. She nudged him with her colossal hips which came up to lower part of his chest and giggled. 

You are so little she teased watching him stumble over his feet.

Our ride is here. She yelped waving down the black Lincoln Towne Car that had turned into the librarys parking lot. The car pulled up to where they were standing and a silver-haired man in his early fiftys stepped out of the drivers side and opened the door for Gloria and Max. He was well dressed in a black Armani Italian suit, with matching spit polished black shoes, white shirt, a red tie and a black Italian leather drivers cap. 

Max stepped in at her invitation and slid over to the other end of the seat. He felt excitement electrify him as the car lurched downward under the impact of her colossal weight. Her aroma of pheromone perfume and the sweet musk of a days work wafted his nostrils as she bumped him over with her immense bulk. In the cabin of the car her overwhelming gigantic size became even more apparent. She tucked his head under her arm and drew him close to her massive side. He felt so tiny in her arm. Her hand roamed aimlessly across his ribbed chest her large fingers seemed to flow over his upper body while she caressed him mindlessly. The driver started the car and headed to the main highway north.

I cant believe my luck! Max thought to himself as he snuggled into her. 

He is so adorable, I am the luckiest woman alive she sighed silently to herself as she snaked her arm around him tighter her hand gripping the side of his butt.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 18, 2008)

I am lovin' the descriptions in size difference. Looking foward to the next chapters.:eat1:


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 18, 2008)

a really nice set of descriptions for gloria!


----------



## n95eoe (Mar 27, 2008)

well written and good...

looking foreward to more :eat2:


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 13, 2008)

Was there ever a Chapter two?


----------



## fatcat00f (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent history!
And continuation will be?


----------



## GabrielBR (Apr 27, 2015)

Great story, you have to go on!:bow:


----------



## 19911013 (Dec 2, 2016)

pls go on&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------

